# Goats bored?



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

So it's dead of winter and I think my goats have the winter blues. They're laying around being lazy. This is new over the past week. :sleeping: 
They come out of the barn look around, eat a leaf and stroll back in the barn.
I moved the playground around -they looked at me like I was crazy. :? 
I'm now inventing a new game - Peanut chase. I run around the yard like a crazy woman and give out peanuts when they catch me. Works until I leave then back to lazing :chin: 

Anyone have any other tricks? or am I the only one having this problem?
Caryn


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you tried hiding treats around? Take the peanuts and kinds of place them in random spots so they have to look for them? Goats also like cut branches to nibble and rub on if you have any you could throw a pile of them in their pen so they can play with.

I just leave my goats be pretty much and they kind of entertain themselves I guess. Hehe. Their day consists of napping, eating, drinking, and my goats are currently being bred so the bucks and does have been flirting with each other through the fence too. Other than their goat toys, they just kind of lay around all day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

mine sleep alot in the winter too -- hey I sleep a lot in the winter!  I think its totally normal for them to be a bit more lazy in the winter especially when preggy


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

oooo hide the treats!! New game for tomorrow 
They've kinda shunned the Christmas tree branches... I'll have to see whats back in the woods that looks fun!

Stacey, I'll be so happy if they're pregnant and being lazy!

Maybe I'm just feeling guilty for not going out to play with them in this freezing weather...
Thanks,
Caryn


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's the weather! I know I'm not out any longer than I need to be but I think that goats are pretty smart, they are lazy because it takes energy to keep warm and if they burn too much out playing, they have to work that much harder to stay warm.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....my boys are lazy and bored also! I clean up wet straw and poop piles in their indoor pen every day and place in wheel barrel and then wheel out to the pasture to dump.......the boys will follow me out their, which at least gets them moving.....then I make a game of running back to the barn and they try to beat me! I also cut branches from the spruce trees and hang them in their pen, it gives them something to do......I don't do it every day because they do get bored with them.......I am lucky enough to have a big old barn, so I let them out of their indoor pen to run in the barn. They love playing on hubbies flatbed car hauler. I also spend time every day brushing and grooming which they love!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I know mine are bored! I feel guilty because normally I would go out and take them for walks and stuff for a change of scenery...BUTTTTT....I am so busy with nursing school right now that I've only had time for basic care and maintainance. I am going to be really happy when spring gets here and I can turn them out in their big pasture again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine are lazy as well..... :wink:


----------

